# Picture of what you replaced with the TT



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

nice ... was the xmas tree growing out the top an optional extra? is it retractable? can you get radio luxembourg on that? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> nice ... was the xmas tree growing out the top an optional extra? is it retractable? can you get radio luxembourg on that? :lol:


No its Audi exclusive and to get it in that colour its Â£4356 :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Barryodoc said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > nice ... was the xmas tree growing out the top an optional extra? is it retractable? can you get radio luxembourg on that? :lol:
> ...


Cheapskates have all got those NI regs :roll:


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm too embarassed - whatever angle I take the photo from, it'll still look like a beaten up heap of crap.

It's a 15-year old Golf Mk3 3-door 1.4 CL.


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Here`s mine: Top drawer to be honest, and I really liked it..........


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

It was a good car...just a bit boring!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

But I had this for a couple of months between the two  :


----------



## Sylvian (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## gazzab (Nov 7, 2007)

how do i attach / upload a picture ? :?


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

225 Mk1, gone but not forgotten  . Now in the safe hands of forum member liffy99


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

gazzab said:


> how do i attach / upload a picture ? :?


Gazza, you need to firstly upload your pic to an image-host website, like Photobucket etc......

Once you`ve done that, you`ll have a URL for your pic, which you can then place between the image tags like this, for example:

yourimage, and voila, it should be displayed !


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

gazzab said:


> how do i attach / upload a picture ? :?


sign-up to photobucket www.photobucket.com and upload your photos onto the site


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

:lol: dextter typed faster than me :lol:


----------



## gazzab (Nov 7, 2007)

Had the TT for seven days now .....bit faster round the corners etc


----------



## chands (Aug 6, 2007)

had a bit of a dent in it last week but its fixed now :roll:


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Trying to sell it before the TT arrives in March


----------



## bengee_tt (Oct 16, 2006)

My 350z, lovely exhaust note and engine, shame the interior let it down though, not a patch on the TTs


----------



## Burrell (Oct 1, 2006)

A fantastic car, but boy what fuel bills !


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

but before that:










...ruined by a skidding lorry :?


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Never looked back but she did have a gorgeous paint job


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

The first car i owned...where i thought wow! The joys of having company cars before!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

Bryn said:


> Never looked back but she did have a gorgeous paint job


It`s gorgeous!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

here's my previous ride 



















fun car to drive, and turned a few heads to coz it was a bit different to the usual bugs on the road. Called him Marmite coz you either loved the colour combo or hated it.

Still see it driving around


----------



## davesea (Nov 13, 2006)

And mine, Never a BM again.

[IMG]http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh206/davesea/PB210258.jpg[/IMG]

Dave


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

And before the first TT
























Excellent bit of parking that day


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Recent cars

Beetle 1.8t










then 225 TT










then Golf GTI Edition 30










and now onto the Mk2 3.2 TT


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Current









Previous


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Got 'Bob' and 'Bertie' at the moment 

Meet 'Bob':









and 'Bertie'









But before them was...........

'Penelope'  









and before her, 'Zed'









Hev x


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

phope said:


> Recent cars
> 
> Beetle 1.8t
> 
> ...


I recognise that bug :wink: How ya doing?

Wow a 3.2 - nice


----------



## Soot1e (Jun 13, 2007)

Current


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hev said:


> Got 'Bob' and 'Bertie' at the moment
> 
> Meet 'Bob':
> 
> ...


That new TT..What is the blue colour called..I bloody luv it


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

What a fantastic thread. I have really enjoyed looking through these pictures. Thanks for posting everyone - now lets have some more!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> That new TT..What is the blue colour called..I bloody luv it


That's our Sprint Blue - it's an Audi Exclusive colour that the original purchaser paid extra for


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

How much extra cos that colour LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKS amazeing


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

MINI2 said:


> How much extra cos that colour LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKS amazeing


Audi exclusive is about Â£1600 if I remember rightly


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Got 'Bob' and 'Bertie' at the moment
> 
> Meet 'Bob':
> 
> ...


Is that Bertie the bus ?(I need to know these things as I am working for National Express from Sunday) :lol: :lol:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Soot1e said:


> Current


I just realized I don't have a single picture of my previous MkIV silver golf. Well, tough luck... However, I would appreciate a comment from Soot1e about his feeling coming from a R32 to a 2.0t, as the former was one of the options when I grew tired of my previous car... thanks in advance


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Here is a few pics of my "old" 2003 A4 1.8T. A very good and practical car, but very boring compared to the TT.... :wink: Both are remaped by BSR - which is highly recommended.... 8)




























Now I am waiting for more news about the TTS.... :lol:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's my previous ride..










Oops....Meant this one....


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

he-he.....

Which ride was most fun.....? 8)

And which was most expencive....? :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

oops i misread the question i thought you said "what did you replace the TT with"


----------



## shamster (Feb 21, 2007)

Planning on going back to the Boxster when the limited edition comes out next year.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > and 'Bertie'
> ...


Yup - that is 'Bertie the Big Red Bus'  - although he is not wearing that plate now.

The TT is Sprint Blue....as in RS4 Sprint Blue 8)

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I was trying to work the plate out. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I was trying to work the plate out. :roll:


lol - Bob wears my plate but Bertie is naked in that department!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to work the plate out. :roll:
> ...


Is that why you use him to commute ,no plate no speeding fines :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...











Have you seen how many cameras are on that A90?   

Bertie may take a tad longer to get to warp speed but he can hold his own 

Hev x


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)




----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

After my MK1 TT I had this for 3 months

It looked better than it drove :?










and then this which is still in the family today


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

My old .:R32 I do miss it!!!


----------



## steve27x (May 10, 2007)

Civic - Type R. Crazy high revving engine never failed to put a smile on my face  .


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i loved my last car

pitty it's gone...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Bet you miss your valeters more though..?


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

That is Rebel buffing up the front wing :!: Always thought he was a tight arse :wink:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, don't be daft - he's the one on all fours on the other side of the car taking his regular soapy service round the back from the biggest boy there


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Janitor said:


> Nah, don't be daft - he's the one on all fours on the other side of the car taking his regular soapy service round the back from the biggest boy there


 :lol: ..That's Sooooooooooooooo Funny

Reminds me of the Joke about 2 Nuns in a Shower..

Nun 1 ask Nun2 
Where's the Soap..

Nun 2 replies

Yes It Does.....


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Looks like the albanians in my local tesco car park didnt get the message about it being December!


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

OLD...................


















NEW................


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

OLD...................


















NEW................


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car craigyTT


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Tidy mini Aiden 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

jam225 said:


> Tidy mini Aiden 8)


It was a super wee car for sure 

I miss it loads, saw it for sale again a few weeks back, was tempted to buy it back, but you never know where its been in the interim 

Had some great runs in it, in the UK , Scotland and here - great social scene for the new and classic cars all over


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

AidenL said:


> ...was tempted to buy it back, but you never know where its been in the interim ...


True, could have been driven through a river or something


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > ...was tempted to buy it back, but you never know where its been in the interim ...
> ...




Ah, it was only a little ford in the Cotswolds 

Guy in a Cooper blew his engine that day - the intake in the Cooper is way lower than in the S - what a mess 

Insurance covered it for him though 8)


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

AidenL said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > Tidy mini Aiden 8)
> ...


I remember this fella from mini2 website

Small world and so wierd.

I too have a mini and now wanting to get a audi tt.

You too had a mini and now own a tt. I remember, did you also have a bmw 5series..


----------



## vnwt (Oct 18, 2007)

..

i came from a MINI as well;

one of the most FUN car i have driven....


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

MINI2 said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > jam225 said:
> ...


I did have a 5, briefly 

What was your username on MINI2?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Back to more mundane cars

1.9 TDi










1.8 T Q Sport (didn't appreciate this 'til it had gone)


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

My previous car, I loved this little motor! Lupo GTi










My TT 3.2


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Rebel said:


> Nice car craigyTT


Cheers.

I've more a less decided to get another one now, as a toy (the TT is my sensible company car).

The new elise will be powered with a jabbasport 1.8 turbo engine instead of the crappy rover K series, and will have an Audi box instead of the dreaded PG1.

With only 760Kg and approx 310bhp and 330lb/ft on an IHI turbo, that's going to be a rather interesting car.

C


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I've owned a few of the following; Arkansas Chug-a-bug, Army Surplus Special, Bouldermobile, Bullet Proof Bomb (Chug-a-Boom) and Convert-a-car.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Mack The Knife said:


> I think I've owned a few of the following; Arkansas Chug-a-bug, Army Surplus Special, Bouldermobile, Bullet Proof Bomb (Chug-a-Boom) and Convert-a-car.


Did you have a Peneople too??

Hev x


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Hev said:


> Did you have a Peneople too??
> 
> Hev x


Penelope or not Penelope that may be the question... but discretion is the better part of valour.

If we're to stay more on-thread about cars (and not which drivers we've had) I believe the correct question would be

"_Did you have a Compact Pussycat too??_ "

[smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

What?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

sico said:


> What?


Going by the image URL, that was meant to be a jpeg of a veyron, but it looks like the site in question is cleverer than that...

C


----------



## Sax (Dec 17, 2007)

Now I'm driving a Peugeot 206 1.6xs for daily use.

Also have this saxo, a "hobby-car" for shows and weekends.
This one is for sale now.




























And friday I gonna order a Audi TT 2.0TFSI, Phantom Black, Luxor Beige Interior, Bose Surround Sound, Concert Radio, Cruise Control,...

Gonna put a KW Variant 2 coilcover set on it.
And new wheels... but not sure which ones.
Maybe RS4 but in 18" or Rial Daytona Race in 18".
After that a milltek exhaust system and a HKS blow-off valve.

grtz!

PS : I'm not from California but from Belgium


----------



## 011010010110000101101110 (Aug 19, 2007)

i have now sold the alfa (before it went wrong) and am now the proud owner of a 1996 volvo 850. I cant wat to the TT to be delivered around March time.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Enjoy you car when it comes

Rgds

01010100 01101111 01101110 01111001 00001101 00001010


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

Would Ian and Tony please stop coding their names in binary, hmm?

)

01000011 01110010 01100001 01101001 01100111 01111001


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

My old set of wheels  God, miss it now. Chosen it over the mk1 TT in 2002, did consider an Exige but as the TT2 is so acomplished as a driver's car, I went for the Audi instead. 3 months on and haven't regretted one bit :lol:


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

Last proper car...

http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg309/Raider2330/Cars/P1010020.jpg

Currently on:
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg309/Raider2330/Cars/P1010025.jpg

And I refuse point blank to disgrace this entire forum with a picture of the runabout Renault Clio 1.4 I use for dropping the little one at Nursery.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

This TT:










Replaced this Scooby...










But the TT was replaced by this, for fun:




























And this for work: (though as you might work out it has also seen some track action, with the Mrs driving!)



















And together, with this, they are our little 2007 Fast Fleet:


----------



## brooksa1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have really enjoyed this thread - lots of interesting previous cars, since I have now got my ttc I can add my contribution :










I love my mini, but it was time for a change. My son cries when he realises the mini has got to go, but seeing the tt is helping to ease the pain ( for both of us ). I ordered the mini before finding out the boy was on the way and it was delivered about a month before he was - maybe he is worried we might change him for a newer model!


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Underground parking :?: :wink:


----------



## brooksa1 (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol: 
Now that would be cool! No, it is just a steep and slippery drive -nightmare when it ices over, near impossible to get the a4 off the drive without the aid of carpet off cuts under the wheels whe it snows.


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj103/ianrobertshaw/16022007084.jpg

I sold my A3 1.8T Sport a few months back and have been without a car since...
But having a couple of mates in the car trade, I have borrowed a few strange ones including this beast!! Just waiting for the TT to come now to get back to normality.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had one of those some years ago. Fitted a V8 which made it quite an interesting off road play thing. 
The "handbook" has an interesting section that you don't find in many 'normal' cars - How to destroy or disable the vehicle in the face of the enemy. Various options like smashing the distributor or carb (you smash the same part on every vehicle) or you can destroy it by gunfire aiming at the fuel tanks.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)




----------

